

Learn to code in Python in Excel tonight in NYC - vj44
http://www.meetup.com/DataNitro/events/120183142/

======
pudquick
For those looking at this, just a head's up - this is YC '12 DataNitro
(formerly IronSpread) talking about their product.

Also, as a side note since I like python, it's definitely not the only way to
do python in Excel. With pyWin32, you can register python code as a COM server
and call it from Excel in VB. Additionally there's projects like pyxll which,
while not the prettiest, are at least free for non-personal use.

I will say this though - thank you, DataNitro, for having a free tier.

------
maskedinvader
I've attended a talk from one of the co-founders in a python for finance
conference, the demos looked really good, only draw back I thought was that if
you develop anything using DataNitro, anybody wanting to see the spreadsheet
and run your code would need a licensed copy of DataNitro on their machines
for it work.

------
harijay
I have been using DataNitro for a while now..and it really makes using Excel a
lot more fun knowing there is the power of python behind it

------
coherentpony
Excel? Is this serious?

Edit: Reasons for downvotes, please? I have said nothing nonconstructive. I am
seriously baffled as to why techies are still using Excel rather than an
actual database.

~~~
gruseom
"Is this serious?" is nonconstructive.

~~~
coherentpony
How so? I was genuinely unsure if this was a joke.

~~~
HCIdivision17
You're likely just a victim of Poe's Law then. There seems to be increasing
sensitivity over middlebrow dismissal lately, and your comment is easily
misunderstood as such.

Also, ain't no one smack talks mah spreadsheets. Thems run the business (in
the insanely non-ideal real world, for better or worse).

